# Honda ES6500 no spark again



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a ES6500 that has no spark and would like help in diagnosing what my problem is this time. The first time I could not get it to run the key switch was the problem, the second time the oil pressure switch was at fault. I am not sure what else to check or how to check it. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

flkeysff said:


> I have a ES6500 that has no spark and would like help in diagnosing what my problem is this time. The first time I could not get it to run the key switch was the problem, the second time the oil pressure switch was at fault. I am not sure what else to check or how to check it. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


The ES6500 was made with two different types of ignition systems. Early models were CDI (capacitor discharge...highlighted in PURPLE) while later models were transistor type (highlighted in YELLOW).

Which one do you have?


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Robert, I have the K2 version. Also I have verified the oil level is good and the coolant level is good. When I turn it over the low oil light does turn off so I am assuming the low oil sensor is good. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

How often is the generator used? Have you checked for loose/compromised wiring?


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

It is used about once every other month. I have checked all the wires. It just seems like it is getting old and parts are starting to fail.


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Robert must be busy, can anyone else give me some advice? how do you test the ignition coil and charge coil? What is the charger coil for? Thanks


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe this will be helpful.


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks I have already watched this but it is different from the watercooled engines. Same principle but I have multiple things that control the spark.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Been out for minor back surgery...

Here's some testing for the K2 ignition:


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks Robert for the info, I know its been awhile, I just got around to getting the coil and charge coil tested. they both were within the specs in that you sent. What else can cause a no spark. I do get a continuity reading on the low oil sending unit and the light goes out while cranking, so I am assuming this is good. Could my new key seitch be bad again? Thanks for your patients and assistance.


----------



## flkeysff (Jul 28, 2016)

Just an update I went ahead and replaced the coil and charge assy. The generator is running again, however I am not certain that this is my problem. After replacing these two parts I tried to start the generator and it would not run, I pulled the kill wire off of the coil and it started right up. I shut off the generator and place the kill wire back on the coil and it started up again. So I am thinking there may be a problem with the key or a wire that is grounding out. As of today the generator still starts up! Thanks for all your help.


----------

